# Newly here. Info requested for a Country Comfort CC150



## T.O. (May 29, 2019)

Thanks in advance for your assistance. Recently purchased a very lightly used free standing wood burner built in the 80's. It didn't have a blower so I purchased a Dayton 1TDU8. It appears there are some mounting holes on the back of the stove for maybe a plate the fan would mount to.

I don't have a manual which would be nice to have but seemingly unavailable.

Does anyone happen to have this stove or similar that may be able to give me an idea of what factory might have looked like along with any controls the manufacturer might have installed?


----------



## alexltzngr (Nov 12, 2019)

T.O. said:


> Thanks in advance for your assistance. Recently purchased a very lightly used free standing wood burner built in the 80's. It didn't have a blower so I purchased a Dayton 1TDU8. It appears there are some mounting holes on the back of the stove for maybe a plate the fan would mount to.
> 
> I don't have a manual which would be nice to have but seemingly unavailable.
> 
> Does anyone happen to have this stove or similar that may be able to give me an idea of what factory might have looked like along with any controls the manufacturer might have installed?


Let me know if you are still looking for pictures.  I run one.


----------



## T.O. (Nov 12, 2019)

alexltzngr said:


> Let me know if you are still looking for pictures.  I run one.


Definitely. Thanks for the response.


----------



## alexltzngr (Nov 19, 2019)

Let me know if I can add any detail.


----------



## T.O. (Nov 22, 2019)

alexltzngr said:


> Let me know if I can add any detail.
> View attachment 251765
> View attachment 251766
> View attachment 251767
> View attachment 251768


Thanks for the pics! Looks like just a piece of heavy gauge sheet metal bent 90 degrees, mounted to the stove frame and the fan mounted to it?

If you have the time, could you measure up the piece of metal and reply?

Thanks again.


----------



## Jack G (Dec 14, 2019)

I have purchased a summer home in the Adirondacks that has this very stove. I am looking for an owner‘s manual so that I can use it safely/properly. I also would like to find where I could purchase a heat shield for the back of the stove. Thanks in advance for any help / information that you can provide.


----------

